# Question on how to board a fear agressive GSD



## Nevaeh's Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

We have a 10 month GSD who has fear agression issues, we are taking her to a VET behaviorist. She is fine with family members and our other two dogs. Not so good with strangers and new dogs..We have a trip booked in 3 months, and would like recommendations on anyones experience in what to look for if this can even be done - boarding them successfully with as little interaction or handling, not to mention keeping other dogs at a distance - She has not bitten anyone at this time - but I'm torn on whether we should even attempt this. I called a kennel around the corner I am familair with and their concern was what if she gets injured or they have an issue with her kennel and have to move her - they have to have a way to removing her. if we go on vacation - we will be out of the country for 7 days - my parents who are 80 could in an emergency come assist as she trusts them - but Ive never been in this situation before... vet behaviorist says - I suggest looking for one that has a indoor/outdoor run so that Veya doesn't have to be walked or handled to go outside. Also, avoid groups that offer training while you are away .. they likely won't implement the appropriate techniques for her!" suggestions?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Do you have the option of hiring someone (preferably a good friend) to come stay at your house? With 3 months to go, that should be enough time to get them used to each other and would probably be the least stressful for the dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well I hope the vet behaviourist is good . Mike (psdontario) will know immediately who I am referring to . On a radio programme where he was a weekly host he covered the issues of thunder storms and fearful dogs. I was stunned when he said --- paraphrasing but true to content -- go into the closet with them, a nice safe comfortable place , and tell them it's okay, reassure them --- . 

Sometimes actual hands on common sense experience trumps book learning . Is there not a trainer / breeder in your area that can help you ?

On the other hand the vet behaviourist may work with some dogs to calm the anxious brain.

Carmen 
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Nevaeh's Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

I will look into that, but right now, no one comes to mind...I agree that would be the best option if its available


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have had my trainer board Tanner in the past. Tanner has also boarded with our herding instructor. Both people were familiar with Tanner and his issues, which were other-dog related. 

These days I have my adult son come house sit for us when we leave town.
Sheilah


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, tough predicament. Besides working between now and then to help the dog overcome some of her issues, is there a possibility that you can pay some visits and do some day boarding at the kennel before your trip?

My thought is, if the dog can spend two or three days a week at the kennel (not overnight and maybe even just a few hours at a time) she'll get use to the surroundings, the noise and the people who work there. 

It would have to be done slowly, starting with a visit and a walk around the facility. Gradually introduce her to the people who work there, sit with her in the kennel/run etc. etc. 

There are muzzles made that allow a dog to eat and drink. You might want to consider one of those the first time you actually leave her at the kennel but she would need to be introduced to it long before then. 

Worse case scenario is that she won't adjust to those surroundings but I would want to know that before I left her for 3 weeks.

Your best option would be to hire someone to come live at your house while you're away. Most dogs are more comfortable in their own surroundings but even then, the dog would have to know and be comfortable with the person who was staying there.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Where are you located? There are some kennels that will take aggressive dogs. (Mine does). They accomodate the dog separately and will let him into his own fenced area next to the other dogs but separated by a fence. When it's time to come in, they just lure them in with treats and lock their door.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

Wow, that would be tough. My trainer knows my reactive dog and how to handle her. So I know where I'd leave mine if I had to board her. But not knowing anyone who is used to your dog and your dog is used to either would be a hard situation. Wherever you're going to board her, you might try short visits so they can get to know your dog and you can get to know them?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Jax's Mom is right . There are boarding facilities that are prepared to handle problem and aggressive dogs , both in accommodation and staff education. Unfortunately it is not an uncommon problem. Look at all the humane societies and rescue shelters , seems like the bread and butter . 
Outside of safely housing and caring for the dog is the dogs state . This will be upsetting . 
What is the trigger for the dog's fear aggression .
Camen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Many years ago I had a fear aggressive Shar Pei that I had to board. I was able to locate a kennel that had an indoor/outdoor run with the guillotine/drop style divider. They also had chainlink toppers on the inside and outside of the run. I also liked the fact that the outside portion of the kennel had the chainlink sunk in concrete so for my dog it was a very secure set up. They also posted that the kennel owner and manager were the only ones to access his kennel to feed and change his water. My other two dogs were kenneled next to him so they were able to interact without actually being together. This kennel run was on the outermost end so that left just his housemates on one side so less upsetting for him.


----------



## Nevaeh's Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for all of the great advice and support...I live in Michigan and my Vet behavorist has been studying dog behavior exclusively for 14 years...she works out of a vet specialty hospital that is well known and highly regarded, she comes highly recommended and I trust her. My dogs reactivness is probably genetic as we learned after getting her, that she came from a very aggressive young mother in a puppy mill and taken very young. If you are a stranger and approach her especially if she is near me, she reacts aggressivley, if you stare her in the eyes, she reacts, I believe she just wants to be left alone, but we know when they live in a people environment, that is not likely or healthy. I posted recently she just had her cast removed last week after severing her achilles tendon in a freak accident. So the time restricted ( 3 months) did not work in our favor and werent able to do alot of the reconditioning exercises we had started. Once she gets better on her leg I think the visit may be a good opportunty to see how she would react over night. You know when you bring a dog into your home, its like a kid, you don't know what challenges it will bring only that you are in for the long run and responsible for them. I've had dogs my entire life and I'n 52, and this is a whole new ballgame for me. if anyone knows of a good boarding facility I could check out, please pass along.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would ask your Vet if they could recommend a pet sitter to come into your home.....then i would get this person to come and meet your dog and walk with you guys, maybe play ball with her several times before you leave........i honestly think thats your best bet, i don't know if i would board this dog, i think it would be to overwhelming .................if you absolutely have to board i would give it a trial run for a day or night first...............


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What part of MI are you? I have the same problem with Onyx. She is reactive to some people and some breeds of dogs.
I train with two people who own boarding kennels and they've both told me they would take her if/when needed. They both agreed that most of the time the dog will not display the aggression when the owner isn't around, they will comply with the person they are dealing with(they do deal with FA dogs every now and then).
I don't think I could leave Onyx in a kennel, I'd have to have someone come in that she knew and she could be in her own comfort zone. I think Debbie's suggestion would be best for a dog with reactive issues.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Does the vet behaviorist's clinic offer boarding?


----------



## Antonia_Tertia (Feb 19, 2011)

Nero boards with his trainers. His highly social sister Abby loves the "Recreational Resort for Pets" (kennel + daycare), but I don't think it's the right setting for Nero. Fortunately, his trainers offer boarding. They know him well and understand how to handle reactive dogs. I feel very comfortable leaving him there.

I know at least one other trainer in my area who specializes in GSDs and offers boarding. (She is my backup plan.) So I don't think it's an uncommon option. I would look into trainers who offer boarding. There will be fewer other dogs around than in a kennel, and the trainer should supervise interactions.

I read that your behaviorist recommends against "board & train". The two outfits in my area offer straight boarding, for a lower price than their training programs. I would make it clear that's what you're looking for.


----------



## psdontario (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, I can tell you right now, avoid the "play all day" type facilities. Too many of these places will not follow your requests and just flood your dog with other dogs. We used to offer the social group/playcare programs, which were quite profitable, but it is simply not healthy for the dogs both mentally and physically, plus it undermines the training efforts of the handlers... I could go on, but that would be best if put under another thread.

I own a traditionally built kennel, with guillotine doors but rarely use them as my staff as well as my clients prefer the interaction that their dogs receive when at my facility, however...

When we have what we label as a "pink" dog (which means no staff are to handle the dog), my staff have no choice but to resort to opening a series of gates to the outdoors, return inside the kennel and pull the guillotine door allowing the dog to venture out on its own. We have concrete walls between each of the runs to avoid fence fighting and stress and we also put curtains at the front of the runs of dogs that would prefer to have privacy. Look for these options when visiting prospective kennels.

Boarding a dog is always stressful, but look for a facility that isn't set on trying to "fix" your dog or be determined to handle them. A good facility will listen to your requests and follow them (within reason). Also, ask for your dog to have its outside time without other dogs in outside adjacent runs.

Good luck!


----------



## Nevaeh's Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

I am located in the Detroit area..by Detroit metro Airport


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

what the kennel I work at does, is if we have a DA dog (we have quite a few) we put them in a run usually on the end and make sure that a dog doesn't get put next to it ( we try to isolate the DA dog for safety of the dog and other dogs), then only the owners and staff with the knowledge of working with DA dogs take it out. usually the DA dogs don't get play time or walks (usually the owner requests this) so they don't get the chance to mingle with other dogs. we try to limit as much contact with other dogs as possible. 

there are tons of kennels out there that are educated and equipped to working and handling DA dogs, just make sure you ask them questions and warn them. a head of time so they can move dogs around if need be.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dog aggressive is one thing, fear aggression/reactivity to people is another. 
But I do agree, kennels should be educated on handling the FA dogs with minimal issues. All depends on the dog, though. 
I don't feel a kennel is the right place for a FA dog to go, way too stressful and you may come home to more problems...baby steps take so long to do, and then you have to back up and start over~just not worth it, IMO.


----------



## wendyb22 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi I'm new here and I'm facing the same issue.My German Shepherd Theriot does not like strangers...at all...he will usually warm to people if he is around them a few times but I'm so worried about leaving him. He did well in obedience with a trainer who showed him no fear but will intimidate when he can. I went online and found a kennel a few miles away that deals with Belgian Malinois...somewhat similar to German Shepherds. In speaking with them they also do obedience and do work with aggressive dogs. It's a husband and wife run and they live on premise. Going to try them for a short trip this month.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wendy, go in with eyes wide open. I would train with them for a few sessions before ever leaving my dog in their care.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i just think the whole kennel thing would be a bit overwhelming..............if you do decide there is an appropriate kennel you trust, i would still go for a trail run, or at the very least start slowly exposing her to the area....


----------



## Nevaeh's Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree in your thinking the kennel route would be the least desirable..the last thing we want is to go backwards with her...if we have no options, I either cancel my vacation or try some day visits...and then make a decision, or try and see if my parents (in their 80's - but she is comfortable with) could handle her on a few overnighters...But they are the ones that watch our other two dogs and I fear the three of them would be too much for them...


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Nevaeh's Mom said:


> I agree in your thinking the kennel route would be the least desirable..the last thing we want is to go backwards with her...if we have no options, I either cancel my vacation or try some day visits...and then make a decision, or try and see if my parents (in their 80's - but she is comfortable with) could handle her on a few overnighters...But they are the ones that watch our other two dogs and I fear the three of them would be too much for them...


Personally I would board the other two in that case, and leave the FA one with your parents, given that you said she's ok with them...


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

The friend or family member coming and staying would probably be best. But, ask your vet/behaviorist about re-hab sessions if possible. Granted it is on the dog's time table but in three months it should be somewhat possible. 

*side note* Really Carmspack...in a closet with a fearful dog? Isn't that positive re-enforcement for fearful behavior? I would have been stunned as well.


----------

